
Show HN: A picture book written in C code - sharieskenas
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/914595512/a-day-in-code
======
sharieskenas
I’m writing a unique beginner coding book- it’s a picture book written in the
C programming language!

The code consists of simple C programs that represent situations in the story.
The illustrations next to the code show the situations. The code is also
explained below each program.

The purpose is to help beginners learn core programming concepts and C syntax
through a fun illustrated story represented in code. I want to replace the
Hello World program and other boring example programs with fun code examples
(involving pizza).

I’d appreciate any feedback…thank you!

